# bass seizures



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

My Black and my Orange bass have been having increased number of seizures. I have done twice a day Ca gluc drops on back at 2ml Cal gluc to 8 ml water (2.3%) for two weeks straight. That started three weeks ago and I gave them a one week break. In the last three days I have seen more seizures. In the last two days I have been treating once a day with Cal gluc. I supplement ~1/day with Rep-cal supps. Of the five Black bass two are not putting on size but maintain weight, three are big (quarter). Of the 4 O bass three are small and not putting on size, the fourth is "big". 
Is there anything else I should do? 
Is there an issue with doing the Cal gluc. drops in the tank, i.e. fouling the tank with Cal gluc build up?
If I do baths it is almost certain that this will cause more seizures by taking them out. 
Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

*deleted post*

.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

What are the temps like in the tank? Most of the epis are temperature sensitive. I am not sure if this applies to them or not.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Im not sure if that was a typo, but 2 ml Cal Gluconate to 8 ml water is 25% solution. I don't know what the correct % is for drops, but I just wanted to let you know incase the solution was mixed wrong.
Good luck with the seizures. :? 
Crystal


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ca Gluconate comes in a 23% solution bottle. 1 Part in 10 parts water comes to 2.3 percent. This is ok. To get 2 percent you need to go one part in 11 parts water.

-Nish


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Both groups are kept in the mid 70's. Both are currently 74.8. They do not have lights directly over them and are kept closer to ground level to keep temps cooler. 

I'm torn between leaving them in the tank and doing drops daily or cleaning the tanks and putting new sphag while they are in a Ca gluc bath. Would anyone else recommend ringers solution for this. 

Thanks for the input all.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i think it is very hard to say what exactly could be causing the seizures. have you contacted dr.frye on the dosage that you should use, ran some extra fecals, etc? It could even be something else that we cannot control or detect from fecals....viruses, fungal infections etc. I hope everything turns out better. I forget the correct dosage on the calc gluc. dr. frye would know if you have not contacted him yet. sorry to hear about this. i wish i could offer better advice. seizure are serious. They can arise from a multitude of things...even an over dose of calcium if i remember right. How much were you dusting the feeder insects with the suppliments before they started with the seizures and also are they out of date, meaning they are only good for 6 months after opening? kristy :?


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Update
Yesterday I checked (visually) on the two groups and most notably one of the smaller black bass was in full seizure. This was after several hours had passed since being in the frog room. The rest (that were visibly, 3:5 and 4:4) looked ok. The Black bass are active and seem coordinated. 3 of the 4 orange bass seem sluggish and sit with their bellies on the substrate. At the time of the check and actually spotting the seizing frog I was feeding and flies were in before I saw him. However, to my surprise in the throws of seizing he is on his back taking down fruit flies, good sign? I then made the decision to soak him for 3 hours in a 2.3% solution of cal gluc. Today he appears ok, still a little uncoordinated but eating and not seizing. 
Kristy,
The repcal Herptivite expires Sept 2010, purchased/opened June 08
The repcal Calcium expires Sept 09 but I don't have records of when I bought it. I will replace this promptly although I believe it was in June. 
I dust at LEAST once a day with calcium and on occasion every other day.
I may get fecals done if the problem does not get better after this next cycle of cal gluc. treatments.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

armed2teeth said:


> Update
> Yesterday I checked (visually) on the two groups and most notably one of the smaller black bass was in full seizure. This was after several hours had passed since being in the frog room. The rest (that were visibly, 3:5 and 4:4) looked ok. The Black bass are active and seem coordinated. 3 of the 4 orange bass seem sluggish and sit with their bellies on the substrate. At the time of the check and actually spotting the seizing frog I was feeding and flies were in before I saw him. However, to my surprise in the throws of seizing he is on his back taking down fruit flies, good sign? I then made the decision to soak him for 3 hours in a 2.3% solution of cal gluc. Today he appears ok, still a little uncoordinated but eating and not seizing.
> Kristy,
> The repcal Herptivite expires Sept 2010, purchased/opened June 08
> ...


my question still is, have you contacted a vet about this or dr.frye? could you in fact be over supplimenting them? this can cause seizures, but even if unrelated, i'd personally get fecals asap as so if there is something you can fix, its not too late. again, not all things show up in fecals, but it would be a priority if it was me. hope all turns out well, really i do. kristy


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I hear you Kristy. I delay because I've heard that bassleri are susceptible to seizures and have been successfully treated with cal. gluc. I will be contacting a vet in a couple days.
I do want to know if anyone else has this experience with bassleri? 
Thank you All.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok...i hear ya too. i still think a fecal wouldnt hurt, but its up to you. i almost had some basseri but i dont so i cant say much about the species. have you tried turning off the lights for a day...see if they still seize? sometimes temp. monitors can be inaccurate??just a suggestion. kristy


----------

